# point turner y seam creaser



## Gerardo G.

Hay una herramienta en la costura llamada en inglés "point turner" o "seam creaser", es la misma herramienta a pesar de tener nombres diferentes. Suelen ser hechas en plástico o madera, sobre todo bambú, y tienen una forma parecida a un esfero pero aplanado o a un cuchillo pero redondeado y sin punta. Sirve sobre todo para darle la vuelta a una costura.

He tratado de averiguar cómo se llama en español pero no he podido. ¿Algunos de ustedes sabrán?

Encontré una página en Internet que lo llama tanto "saca bordes" como "saca esquinas", pero parece que es la única página que lo llama así. Esta es la página: http://conlasmanosenlaaguja.blogspot.com/2012/10/equipando-el-costurero-iii-utiles-y.html

Acá hay imágenes del _seam creaser_: https://www.google.com/search?q=poi...2AYHagwSBqoDIDg&ved=0CB0QsAQ&biw=1024&bih=470


----------



## chifrew

He dado con un diccionario de costura inglés-español y "point turner" lo traduce como "vuelve-puntas" o "plegadera". "Seam creaser" no aparece.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias chifrew. Pregunté en una botonera pero no la conocían. Voy a intentarlo en otras llevando una foto.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Quería comentarles que pregunté como en cinco locales usando la foto y en ningún lugar lo conocían. Pienso que simplemente no existe por acá.


----------



## Peter P

He visto la misma imagen en tres páginas, te refiero esta donde dice "Herramienta para voltear punta y crear pliegues".
Saludos
Peter P.
*Point Turner & Seam Creaser-: Amazon.es: Hogar*


----------



## Gerardo G.

Gracias Peter P.

¿Dónde leíste eso: "Herramienta para voltera punta y crear pliegues"? Usé el buscador y no encontró dicho nombre. Lo que sí encontré fue el nombre "volteador de cuellos de camisa", pero al usar Google Images me aparecen otros objetos muy diferentes.


----------



## Peter P

Busca en Google Búsqueda "_point turner and seam creaser_" o "_Dritz point turner and seam creaser"_


----------



## Gerardo G.

Ah, vale Peter. Me refería al nombre en español. Pensé que me querías decir que en la página que enlazabas aparecía tal cual el nombre en español que mencionaste: "herramienta para voltera punta y crear pliegues".


----------



## Peter P

Disculpa un error que cometí al escribir, es voltear, ya lo corregí.
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## Peter P

Gerardo, mira este enlace en español. Para que sea más directo, ve a la página 28, encontrarás que dice Moldeador para ángulos y bordes y en la página 29 fíjate en la tercera figura.
Saludos
Peter P.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Gracias Peter. Te faltó incluir el enlace .


----------



## Peter P

Cierto. 
*Accesorios para costura, bordar y patchwork - Prym*


----------



## Gerardo G.

Tienes toda la razón. ¡Muchas gracias Peter !


----------

